# BioMedical Engineering in Saudi Arabia



## yahya-2006 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

Aslamu 3likum,,

Guys I have this question about the future jobs of the Biomedical Engineering in Saudi Arabia. I am really thinking to major in this field so DO YOU ADVICE ME TO STUDY THIS MAJOR OR DO I SHOULD STUDY ELECTRICAL FIRST AND THEN DO MY MASTER IN THE BIOMEDICAL..

I am really seeking for HELP !!!

Please respond to my question speactially those who are familiar with the Biomedical Engineering in KSA


----------



## yahya-2006 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

It was so surprised me that ALL these guys read my request and NO BODY responded.

I am gonna rewrite the question in a new formula because it might be not so clear...

I am asking for your advice in which is better for someone who wants to work in Saudi Arabia: 
1) to have your undergraduate in Biomedical Engineering specially from a country like the USA. I mean is there demand for the biomedical engineers in the KSA.
2) as someone told me that you should take your undergraduate in are such as Electrical , or Mechanical Engineering and then you can take your master in the Biomedical Engineering. So I would like guys to hear your opinions on this issue and give me some advices. Also , by doing so, you gonna help many of these who think to study this field and they will be so advised.

Thanx very much guys for your time and I really hope to see your opinions and your advices .....


----------



## yahya-2006 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

It was so surprised me that ALL these guys read my request and NO BODY responded.

I am gonna rewrite the question in a new formula because it might be not so clear...

I am asking for your advice in which is better for someone who wants to work in Saudi Arabia: 
1) to have your undergraduate in Biomedical Engineering specially from a country like the USA. I mean is there demand for the biomedical engineers in the KSA.
2) as someone told me that you should take your undergraduate in are such as Electrical , or Mechanical Engineering and then you can take your master in the Biomedical Engineering. So I would like guys to hear your opinions on this issue and give me some advices. Also , by doing so, you gonna help many of these who think to study this field and they will be so advised.

Thanx very much guys for your time and I really hope to see your opinions and your advices .....


----------



## المعرفة سلاح (5 مايو 2008)

Alsalamo Alikom 
I think the best way to go about this is to study biomedical engineering from start to end , this way you'll realy master the field .the reson I said that is there are not many people who have bashlor's and master degrees in Biomedical Engineering compined together. And you should do that if you didn't start collage yet. but if you already started any other engineering field and you want to work in the biomedical field, I would recomend you to study electrical engineering or electronic engineering. However, it doesn't matter where will you look for a job, this carrer has a big job demand all over the world.


----------



## المسلم84 (5 مايو 2008)

I think its better to study Biomedical Engineering from the Beginning
and good luck


----------



## yahya-2006 (8 مايو 2008)

Thank u guys for providing me this helpful information..

I hope it is gonna be banfit for the undecided students like me
. :31:

Thanks again,,


----------



## adnanasber (8 مايو 2008)

اريد كلمة سر لهذا الكتاب فارجو منمن يعرفها ارسلها لي وله جزيل الشكر والامتنانoxford handbook of clinical and laboratory investigations


----------



## يويو_سف (8 مايو 2008)

توكل على الله وادرس بايوميديكال وبإذن الله وحتلاقي شغل في السعودية
شوف السعودية فيها كم مستشفى وكم شركة زي(فيليبس،سيمينس،جنرال اليكتريك) هذا غير عشرات من الشركات المختصة بالخدمات الطبية..

بالنسبة للدراسة: جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة بتدرس هندسة طبية كتخصص يندرج تحت الهندسة الكهربائية،يعني إن شاء الله بتتخرج وحتكون عندك خلفية كويسة عن الهندسة الطبية والكهربائية.

وعودة إلى سوق العمل، فيكفي إنك تتقن اللغة الانجليزية ودا راح يضمنلك أي وظيفة في أي مجال بغض النظر عن مسمى دراستك أو مكان تخرجك...

ونصيحة أخوية: لا تدرس إلا الشي الي انت حابه ومقتنع فيه 100% ولا تفكر من وجهة نظر مادية فقط.


----------



## akramaliraqi (3 يونيو 2008)

ليش ما تتكلم اللغة العربية .. لو صارت عيب ؟؟؟


----------

